# Devil May Cry 4



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

The Demo is out (360 & PS3) and its frikkin sweet! The concept hasn't changed but evolved and Nero is as cool as Dante if not more badass in his human form. Has anyone else played it yet?


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

YES! I HAVE PLAYED IT! Finally someone else who loves DMC. The demo was amazing. I finished the timed mission with 1:40 remaining, how bout you? I need to buy this game. Devil Bringer adds a whole new layer of gameplay.


----------



## Opium (Jan 27, 2008)

I tried it out. Wasn't my sort of game though. The camera was annoying and everything was broken up by loading doorways and fighting wasn't that interesting to me (button mash attack!) I've never played a DMC game before though so don't take my word


----------



## Vater Unser (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, have been playing the demo since yesterday...
It's way better than I expected...I pre-ordered the Collector's Edition today, can't wait to play it


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yup, I was surprised how amazing Nero is. I just haven't found the point of his gun yet*cough*timed demo*caugh* I can't wait to see how well Dante will handle.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

Played it, didn't like it much.


----------



## Westside (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Played it, didn't like it much.


That's cuz you played the PS3 version.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Played it, didn't like it much.
> ...



360 fanboys are such a******. The PS3 version is better than the 360 version for your information.


----------



## Westside (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...


Actually, I don't like the 360 either.  However, from what I see most 360's games are smoother in framerate and looks better too.  However, call of duty is something to play on PS3.  I don't understand why I would be a fanboy, this whole current gen is screwed up.  Last gen I liked PS2, but since I don't dedicate myself to Sony, I have to move on to whatever is better.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...




Most not all. Pretty much all games that came out after at least mid '07 is equivalent or superior to the 360 version.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

You are insanely stupid to think the game is better on PS3. It's been proven they look and run IDENTICAL! If you aren't a fan of DMC how do you even call yourself a Sony fanboy? That was one the best franchises on the damn console.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> You are insanely stupid to think the game is better on PS3. It's been proven they look and run IDENTICAL! If you aren't a fan of DMC how do you even call yourself a Sony fanboy? That was one the best franchises on the damn console.



I don't like the genre. It's an opinion.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

I dunno maybe it's my extreme liking of the franchise that makes me love DMC4. I take it you are awaiting the release of MGS4?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I dunno maybe it's my extreme liking of the franchise that makes me love DMC4. I take it you are awaiting the release of MGS4?




MGS4, R2: UWF, Killzone 2 are some of the titles I'm looking forward to.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll have to tell my bro's about this, they love the DMC games.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> You are insanely stupid to think the game is better on PS3. It's been proven they look and run IDENTICAL! If you aren't a fan of DMC how do you even call yourself a Sony fanboy? That was one the best franchises on the damn console.


Yes, well said. I've read that the only difference will be the loading times because the PS3 version will have the option to install the game on the HD. Merely 3 seconds gained. Still, I agree with Opi, the room navigation is rather annoying. Please guys let's focus on the game.
And no, I have not finished the level, I took my sweet time to amaze myself with the incredible graphics.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I took my time the first few times. It's just today I felt like trying to beat the demo, and I only had 1:40 left.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Yeah, I took my time the first few times. It's just today I felt like trying to beat the demo, and I only had 1:40 left.


Yeah, I played only once. Do you actually get to unlock anything?


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...


Whatever.

Anyways:
The Demo was pretty fun, like the boss battle and the combo's, but I found the navigation a bit annoying.


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> VVoltzÂ Posted Yesterday, 11:24 PM
> Â
> QUOTE(platypusrme427 @ Jan 27 2008, 12:18 AM)
> Yeah, I took my time the first few times. It's just today I felt like trying to beat the demo, and I only had 1:40 left.
> ...


No you just get to play it again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, I'm gonna sell a few of my games to get this one.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm still playing the first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Camera angles are a complete bitch (whoever thought removing camera control from 3D action adventure titles was a good idea needs to be shot) but it's so worth it


----------



## platypusrme427 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> I'm still playing the first one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can vaguely control it with the right thumbstick, and you can also just click it in to center the camera. It's much better than the older DMC games for sure.


----------



## unr (Jan 27, 2008)

Timed level was really boring and cinematics are japanese cheesefests, but graphics are amazing and boss battle was challenging and really fun. Looking forward to the full version.


----------



## ganons (Jan 28, 2008)

Well my 2 of my friends didnt like it, they said Ninja Gaiden 2 is gonna own this game. Apparently the Team Ninja said the AI is crap and the enemies dance around and hardly attack which seemed quite evident...


----------



## TaMs (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...


It's because most of the games were created for 360 and ported to ps3. dmc4's mainplatform is ps3. and in cod4 there was 2 teams making 2 versions of the game for ps3 and xbox360.

anyway it's great game. played the demo like over 10 time though. etc. but it was too easy, they've probably set it to easy for the demo or something. i'll be probably getting the full game at the launch day.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 1, 2008)

http://kotaku.com/351380/larcenciel-rock-out-devil-may-cry-4

NEED! Stupid PC delay.


----------



## Phillyman (Feb 7, 2008)

I will most likely just rent it from Gamefly, I only ever played the first DMC and I beat it in 1 sitting......Dont feel like spending $50+ on a one nighter again


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 7, 2008)

To the guy that said both versions are the same, No. The PS3 version is better this time. The Xbox 360 version has screen tearing. Other than that, YES, they are pretty much the same


----------



## Neko (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> To the guy that said both versions are the same, No. The PS3 version is better this time. The Xbox 360 version has screen tearing. Other than that, YES, they are pretty much the same



360 version boots directly , while the PS3 version takes a while to boot the first time. (Copying files , lol! )
So.
Both version can be threaten the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






For someone who hasn't played a single DMC game , what kind of game is it ?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To the guy that said both versions are the same, No. The PS3 version is better this time. The Xbox 360 version has screen tearing. Other than that, YES, they are pretty much the same
> ...




True, but that makes the loading times shorter, thus just showing the ps3 version is better


----------



## JohnDrake (Feb 8, 2008)

The PS3 version has a 20+ minute install time.  Its hardly better.  You can't even play demos without installing them first.  I find that pathetic.  

I've also leared Hot Shots Golf will require a 5GB hard drive install.  So much for my harddrive space.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 8, 2008)

So much wrong information in this thread.
DMC is everything but a button masher.  It's made so that novices can get through it by mashing buttons, but the skilled pro at the game will use all skills and weapons effectively to string together amazingly long combos while switching styles and weapons as they do it.  This is the only way to achieve SSS ranks.  Take a look at youtube for DMC vids that show god like combos and prove the game is certainly not just a 'button masher'.
The PS3 version has mandatory install to achieve frame blending to reduce jaggies as the read speed of the bluray drive isn't fast enough to perform this action.
The 360 doesn't need this as it has 2xAA natively.
More on that can be found here, as well as 360 vs PS3 HD comparisons.
Also the game looks better on 360 as it runs it in 1080 wheras the PS3 runs it at 720 and cannot upscale it.
The game is already my favourite in the series.  Like others have said Nero is awesome but Dante is there too so we get the best of both worlds, I just wish it were possible to play each character's levels with the other character after the games finished.
More info on the limited edition can be found here, I ordered a copy myself yesterday as it's region free!
Oh yeah I forgot to add, the mandatory install of the PS3 version reduces load times by 3-4 seconds, some say 1-2 seconds.  if you add that up throughout the game I doubt it equals the 20 minute install time.  I really think Capcom made up the load time nonsense to cover up something else, as well as the frame blending.
The screen tearing on the 360 statements are total fantasy.  I play via VGA cable on my 22" montior and have not seen it happen once.  PS3 fanboys trying to knock the 360 version over a second or 2 faster load times are clutching at straws,
the game is amazing on either system and I'm glad we all got it.
Hopefully I'll complete it tonight after work!


----------



## Duke_Jay (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> So much wrong information in this thread.
> DMC is everything but a button masher.Â It's made so that novices can get through it by mashing buttons, but the skilled pro at the game will use all skills and weapons effectively to string together amazingly long combos while switching styles and weapons as they do it.Â This is the only way to achieve SSS ranks.Â Take a look at youtube for DMC vids that show god like combos and prove the game is certainly not just a 'button masher'.
> The PS3 version has mandatory install to achieve frame blending to reduce jaggies as the read speed of the bluray drive isn't fast enough to perform this action.
> The 360 doesn't need this as it has 2xAA natively.
> ...


I totally agree, I have an Xbox 360 with DMC 4 and the loading times are not annoying at all!
Just in the beginning of a lvl, it loads for 3-5 seconds, an when there is a cut-scene it loads for about 1-4 seconds. (depending on how long the cut-scene is) I dont think it its fair that the PS3 fanboys judge the 360 version if they haven't played it for themselfs.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 8, 2008)

Just started playing this tonight after finishing number 3 , it's good , but what are Capcom playing at. They've toned down normal mode so much from number 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also you don't even get the option to go with yellow or gold orbs anymore. You have to take the easier infinite continues gold mode , rather than the limited yellow orb mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Poor show Capcom. DMC3 , people whine that normal is too hard , so they attempt to correct with the SE by making normal mode the hard mode and adding the gold orb mode. Now they carry that over to four and don't even give you the option of yellow orb or a harder setting to start with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Hope the whiners are happy.


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> So much wrong information in this thread.
> DMC is everything but a button masher.Â It's made so that novices can get through it by mashing buttons, but the skilled pro at the game will use all skills and weapons effectively to string together amazingly long combos while switching styles and weapons as they do it.Â This is the only way to achieve SSS ranks.Â Take a look at youtube for DMC vids that show god like combos and prove the game is certainly not just a 'button masher'.
> The PS3 version has mandatory install to achieve frame blending to reduce jaggies as the read speed of the bluray drive isn't fast enough to perform this action.
> The 360 doesn't need this as it has 2xAA natively.
> ...



Thanks for the info, so, has anyone finished it?
I haven't played the Demo since I posted this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, this is on my GameQ @ Gamefly!. Come on guys, stop being fanboys, the hell!, what does it matter which plattaform I'm playing it!!!!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 9, 2008)

Thug, Link to prove your PS3 version 720p, 360 version 1080p theory? Capcom said both are 720p native.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 11, 2008)

Key world there is native.  360 version CAN be upscaled to 1080, the PS3 version cannot be upscaled, so at default (native) they are identical, apart from the frame blending.  I linked to a thread explaining this in my previous post.
Found Penny-Arcade's comic regarding the mandatory install rather humorous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finished the game over the weekend and it's now my favourite in the series.  I played and finished it on Devil Hunter mode which I found to be like Normal mode of DMC3.  Still got loads of secret missions to complete and will probably play through it again when I'm done with Lost Odyssey, which as JRPGs go, is amazing.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Key world there is native.Â 360 version CAN be upscaled to 1080, the PS3 version cannot be upscaled, so at default (native) they are identical, apart from the frame blending.Â I linked to a thread explaining this in my previous post.
> Found Penny-Arcade's comic regarding the mandatory install rather humorous
> 
> 
> ...




The PS3 version can be upscaled also. It depends on the game, just happens that this one can.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 11, 2008)

I have the 360 version, I can't see any screen tearing ?
I running at 720p as thats all my telly supports, and I certainly have not seen one instance of screen tearing at all.


----------



## Cermage (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Jan 28 2008 said:


> It's because most of the games were created for 360 and ported to ps3. dmc4's mainplatform is ps3. and in cod4 there was 2 teams making 2 versions of the game for ps3 and xbox360.
> 
> anyway it's great game. played the demo like over 10 time though. etc. but it was too easy, they've probably set it to easy for the demo or something. i'll be probably getting the full game at the launch day.



DMC4 actually began on PC then ported to ps3 and 360 respectively. i'm confuzzled why the PC release was delayed though. for EU it was meant to come out within the next two weeks but it got delayed towards april 1st like the US release.


----------



## chadtheyakuza (Feb 21, 2008)

Great game playing the 360 version right now on devil hunter currently mission 18. Always feels good after murking some demons with a crazy combo. Sexy graphics, fast loading, no tearing. Dante cracks me up


----------

